# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Cảnh đẹp Hòa Bình

## Hieu_AnThinh

Các bạn đi là những người thích khám phá
Việt Nam của mình rất nhiều cảnh đẹp.
Chúng tôi là những nhà làm Du Lịch.
Nên muốn xây dựng và quãng bá Du lịch Việt Nam
Bộ phim "Dấu Ấn Hòa Bình" đã ra đời từ đó.
Các bạn xem song Trailer cho ý kiến nhé.....

----------


## kohan

Cho mình hỏi cảnh này ở chỗ nào Hòa Bình ạ

----------

